# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Em cần nâng cấp PC các bác giúp em với

## abusayyart

đây là cấu hình máy em : intel(r) pentium(r) d cpu 3.00ghz 3.01 ghz,1,49gb of ram phíical address extension
em muốn nâng cấp lên chíp e6500 các bác cho em lời khuyên nhé

----------


## hoang_kisirong

bạn ra cửa hàng tậu con core i7 , dr3 chạy cho sướng nâng cấp làm gì cho mệt [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## seolopmam

chào bạn! bạn phải nói mình đang xài main gì, loại nào mới trả lời được. mỗi loại main hỗ trợ cpu nhất định, đâu phải gắn con nào cũng được.

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

> đây là cấu hình máy em : intel(r) pentium(r) d cpu 3.00ghz 3.01 ghz,1,49gb of ram phíical address extension
> em muốn nâng cấp lên chíp e6500 các bác cho em lời khuyên nhé


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
để nâng cấp chip bạn phải kiểm tra lại main của mình là loại main gì? nó có hỗ trợ được chip mà bạn đang muốn nâng cấp hay không? bạn chỉ có thể nâng cấp chip khi main của bạn có hỗ trợ loại chip đó. 
nếu main của bạn có hỗ trợ chip đó, khi bạn nâng cấp nhiều khi bạn phải nâng cấp cả bios để hệ thống hoạt động ổn định. 

chúc bạn thành công.

----------

